# Aquael 5g Nano, Shrimp/snail tank



## Soil (Oct 22, 2012)

I decided to finally retire my mouldy old 2nd hand tank and got this one


Im running the standard issue pump, a PAT-Mini filter with about 400 liters/h output. I'm new to shrimp but they dont seem to mind the current.

Temp has stabilized at around 23-25C after a messy 32-33C when I managed to put it in an apparently really hot window. I think I lost some berries.. but at least no shrimp died

Shrimp-substrate topped with random white sand

Flora:

Microsword
1 Cryptocoryne willisii
Polysperma

Fauna:

8 Rili shrimp + shrimplets
2 Amano shrimp
2 Pond snails

I will be adding at least one more type of plant, perhaps replacing the polysperma.. atm I just took what I had at home for a starter.
I'm dosing PMDD (no copper) and have DIY CO2 connected to the outflow from the pump, which has an intake for air built on it. I just took the air tube and stuck it on my yeast bottle

The light is a LED floodlight, 30 LED's at 0.2W, so 6W in total. Its alot brighter then the standard lighting, though warmer light. It dosent say what kelvin it is but Im guessing around 4000k.

First month of shrimpkeeping  Nothing fancy yet, but I think its fun!

Went from this:









to this:


















Rili stealing food


----------



## Soil (Oct 22, 2012)

Update:

I removed the Polysperma and added Ludwigia palustris to the back right and Ceratopteris thalictroides in front of the pump.

I trimmed the microsword to get rid of some brown- and blue green algae, and also to encurage better growth. So far I think the carpet is doing great and the sword bushes looks thicker, and runners have sprung up around them

I put the LED further back so I could fit the standard issue lamp as well. I'm getting some green spot algae on the front window, but the tank seems over all a lot better algae wise. I put a baby Oto in there as well, might be helping a bit ^^ The tank was getting too much indirect sunlight from the porch so I put a sun feather behind it as a temporary solution. The tank is stable at 25 degrees but goes up to 29C during midday if its sunny outside. The lights are on from 11:00 to 19:00

I'm still using a yeast mix to make the CO2 and the fern is pearling nicely. The black thing on the tube is small plastic valve which I open at night, which lets the pump suck in a lot of air into the tank. In the morning I close it and the tube only transports CO2 again


----------



## Kinection (Dec 1, 2012)

I have a rili shrimp that looks exactly like the one in the last photo. Except she's berried.


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Your tank is filling in nicely!


----------



## Soil (Oct 22, 2012)

Kinection said:


> I have a rili shrimp that looks exactly like the one in the last photo. Except she's berried.


Well, congratulations, and darn you sire :b I have another whos berries popped their eyes out some days ago so I'm keeping a lookout for tiny swimmers. The layout however isn't very good for viewing shrimp.. rookie mistake. 



GMYukonon24s said:


> Your tank is filling in nicely!


Thanks  First time I have a tank which is filling in..


----------



## Soil (Oct 22, 2012)

Was gonna clean out some algae... ended up chaning things around. I'm not sure where this will end, but for now I think this is alot better and I feel satisfied.

Though pretty instable, I piled up pebbles in the back and put substrate on top of it. Is is very loose and was pretty hard to plant in. Some plants I tied to rocks due to no roots atm

Fern to the left, Blyxa Japonica in the middle, Ludwiga to the right and microsword in the foreground

Also, I decided it was time to propagate the micro sword.. Of all plants I've ever had, I never hated one this much. I love the look of it when it grows thick, but planting it is just hell, especially since someone though it would be a good idea to put grooves on the tip of the pincet, for better grip. I cant see how aquatic plants would slip, and the grip always pulls the plants back up










Here's the development so far:


----------



## Patson (Mar 4, 2013)

Hey like the new layout! much better sense of depth now!


----------



## GMYukonon24s (May 3, 2009)

Nice side by!side progression.


----------

